# Person farbig, Hintergrund Schwarz weiss



## Mororu (13. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe ein Foto das eine Böschung als Hintergrund zeigt, davor steht eine Person. 
Nun möchte ich den Hintergrund (Böschung) schwarz/weiss haben, aber die Person im Vordergrund soll farbig bleiben.

Wie erziele ich dieses Resultat. Oder ist es gar nicht möglich mit Photoshop einen solchen effekt zu erzielen? 

Vielen Dank schon im voraus.


----------



## Fineas (13. September 2004)

Dringende Empfehlung: Anfängertutorials und Stichwort Ebenen.

Nimmst Du Bild (farbig) und duplizierst die Ebene. Nun solltest Du 2 identische Ebenen haben. 

Der nächste Schritt lässt sich verschiedenartig angehen. Als Vorschlag:

Blende die untere Ebene aus und stelle die Person auf der oberen Ebene frei. Wie Du das anstellst gibt es auch in dieversen Anleitungen zu lesen. Mein Favorit wäre die Ebenenmaske.

Jetzt hast Du eine freigestellte Person in Farbe ohne Hintergrund.

Also: obere Ebene ausblenden. Untere Ebene einblenden und aktivieren. 

Untere Ebene komplett in Graustufen wandeln: Meine Favoritenmethode: 
BILD->Einstellungen->Kananlmixer und dann auf Monochrom klicken, ggf noch die Kanäle anpassen.

Freigestellte Person auf der oberen Ebene wieder sichtbar machen, 

FERTIG.


----------



## aTa (13. September 2004)

Ab Photoshop CS gibts n Tool das sich "Farbeersetzen" nennt damit gehts au ganz gut.


----------



## Rosa (13. September 2004)

Einfachste Variante: 
Bild einstellen-Sättigung verringern.
Dann mit mit dem Protokollpinsel die Stellen,die farbig sein sollen, einfach 
sauber " zurückmalen".
*Fertig*


----------



## Fineas (13. September 2004)

Also was hier alles so unter einfach eingebucht wird ... interessant. Der große Vorteil der "mehrere Ebenen" Variante ist, dass so innerhalb Photoshop keine Bildinformationen verloren gehen. Es kann also relativ langfristg korregiert werden. 

Im weiteren gibt es zum Freistellen sehr viele Möglichkeiten und Vorgehensweisen mit den Bordmitteln von PS. So etwas mit anderen Werkzeugen nachahmen zu wollen halte ich für gewagt. Letztendlich läuft es dann doch wieder darauf hinaus, dass ein Bereich ausgewählt und in diesem gearbeitet wird ...

Plädoyer Ende.


----------



## Digg-R- (13. September 2004)

ich hätte noch folgendes anzubieten:

Man nehme Pinsel , man stelle ihn oben auf "Farbton" ein, man nehme weiß als Vordergrundfarbe , man zeichne einfach über das was schwarz/weiß werden soll 
feddig  =)


----------

